# [PC-BSD] Trouble installing PC-BSD to replace windows xp



## Taccid (Apr 30, 2010)

ubuntu is my primary OS, and my secondary is windows xp. I decide to replace it with freebsd, so i take a pcbsd dvd, boot it, set to install freebsd, and install it. But, grub still sees windows XP, tough without the possibility of opening: and ubuntu can' t mount the freebsd HD.
can somebody please help me?


----------



## mocra (Apr 30, 2010)

you have to update grub in your ubuntu


----------



## Taccid (Apr 30, 2010)

is it normal that gparted can't see anything about this partition? anyway, thanks.


----------



## mocra (Apr 30, 2010)

i'am not sure but i think, that gparted see at least that there is a slice

to mount your freebsd partitions rw, you have to enable a kernel module, but ro works usually (at least on my system running debian)


----------



## Taccid (Apr 30, 2010)

to update grub, do i sudo update-grub? cause if it' s so, it failed.


----------



## mocra (Apr 30, 2010)

afaik, update-grub only looks for vmlinuz- files in your /boot directory

take a look at this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/configure-ubuntu-grub-to-load-freebsd.html


----------



## Taccid (Apr 30, 2010)

```
### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		Other operating systems:
root


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sdb1
title PcBSD 8.0
root (hd1,0)
kernel /boot/loader
```





i wrote this, but when i try to boot pcbsd (i installed that) there is an error 17: can't mount partition. it is on the first and only partition of the secondo HD.


----------



## JimW (Apr 30, 2010)

Try this....


```
title           PcBSD 8.0
rootnoverify    (hd1,0)
makeactive
chainloader	+1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2010)

PC-BSD != FreeBSD, don't confuse them -> *Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*


----------



## Taccid (May 1, 2010)

i opened this thread cause at first i installed freebsd, anyway, i'll go on that forum. thanks jim, perfectly works! i' m currently writing from pcbsd.


----------



## klanger (May 1, 2010)

Have fun with *BSD, soon it will be your only  open source OS


----------

